# Down in the river to pray



## ExGentibus (Sep 5, 2009)

"O LORD, how manifold are your works!
In wisdom have you made them all;
the earth is full of your creatures."
Ps. 104.24

[video=youtube;F1FQqSGxBso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1FQqSGxBso[/video]

The tune is Alison Krauss' Down to the river to pray.


----------

